# Topper 1436 vs 1542



## saggyman (May 15, 2012)

I'm still debating on which boat to go with, I only fish mainly for bass and lakes that are electric only.

I know the 1542 will be more stable since it's 42" wide but the question is how much? $400 dollars worth? Is the 1436 ok with two people and a suspended floor?


----------



## DaveInGA (May 15, 2012)

Buy a used boat and get a bigger one. Lots of boats available on craigslist, etc. Those little boats aren't much fun when you have your gear and your buddy loading it down.


----------



## saggyman (May 15, 2012)

DaveInGA said:


> Buy a used boat and get a bigger one. Lots of boats available on craigslist, etc. Those little boats aren't much fun when you have your gear and your buddy loading it down.



Not many options in my area on craigslist and I cannot go over 14-15'. Also one of my favorite local lakes don't allow you to put your trailer in the water so I can't really go over a 15'


----------



## Dman23 (May 15, 2012)

Length is personal preference. But width, the more the better. You will not regret the few extra inches wider. You would be suprised but stability will be night and day


----------



## Dman23 (May 15, 2012)

They wont let you put the trailer in? Why? Thats quite inconvenient!


----------



## saggyman (May 16, 2012)

Dman23 said:


> They wont let you put the trailer in? Why? Thats quite inconvenient!




Dunno... that's just their rules.


----------



## MrSimon (May 16, 2012)

I agree .... go as wide as you can.

I also agree, get a used boat. A good condition used boat will be equally as solid as a new one, but cost half the price ... or less.

Draw a "two hour circle" around your house and start watching all the different Craigslists within that circle. I guarantee that within a month you will have a wider and nicer boat than you thought you would have ... at way less than a new boat.


----------



## saggyman (May 16, 2012)

Not much in my area for the last month or two.

Like I said I'm just curious if the 1542 is really worth $400 more over the 1436.


----------



## Eddie Bait (May 16, 2012)

After going to trackers website their are some minor differences in the upgrade. 

In the 1542 over the 1436 you get:
.063 5052 marine aluminum alloy vs .043 gauge 5052 marine aluminum alloy
Livewell/wetwell in center seat vs none
15' vs 13'10
60" beam vs 53" beam
Up to 25 H.P. vs Max of 15 H.P.

With the info listed above, I would do this. If I fished solo, electric only, and sat more than I stand, I would go with the 1436.

Vice Versa of the previous statement I would go 1542. 

Combination of the 2 sentences, I would go 1542.

Since you trailer your boat, I would lean towards the 1542. If you were car topping or putting it in your bed of your truck, then for sure the 1436. But that doesn't seem to be the case.

After fishing out of canoes the last 20 years, wider is better.


----------



## saggyman (May 17, 2012)

I wish I could take them both for a quick spin 

Of course wider is better and blah blah blah but my real question is how much more stable is the a 1542 over a 1436 or 1236? Is it like OH WOW! or just a little better?


----------



## MrSimon (May 17, 2012)

Nobody is going to tell you that a 1542 is more stable by a margin of "OH WOW", but it is a superior boat to the 1436 in many ways. It is easily better by $400.

The stability difference will be quite noticeable, but I think an OH WOW would only come from getting in a 1652 or something huge like that.

How much does a brand new 1542 run these days? Is it a mod-V? Welded?


----------



## Driftingrz (May 17, 2012)

I had a 1436 at one point.. there is a good difference for every extra inch yoi have. Draw some reference marks on the ground at 36" and imagine how wobbly any tin boat is.. 36"and dont give much room for error. 2 people and a bad hookset you may go swimmin.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 18, 2012)

I've never been in a 1436 but my 1542 is super stable. I am 6' 2", 250 lbs and I can stand anywhere in the boat (including up on the seats) comfortably and securely. 2 guys my size can also comfortably stand and fish in the 1542.


----------

